# Junior T2 Clock



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

What do think about JUNIOR T2 clock do i need any thing beside the clock?i have no idea how it works.. i see a good deal on the clock only wondering do i need any thing to work with this clock.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I cannot help you with the specific clock.

One thing is to take the design of your loft into consideration though. Remember the bird has to trap and you have to collect it and drop the tag into the clock - I would believe loft design and clock positioning would be more important than type of lock.

OK obviously as long as it works perfectly


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> I cannot help you with the specific clock.
> 
> One thing is to take the design of your loft into consideration though. Remember the bird has to trap and you have to collect it and drop the tag into the clock - I would believe loft design and clock positioning would be more important than type of lock.
> 
> OK obviously as long as it works perfectly


Jiggs do you know any clock for the beginner like me..
Thanks


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

With clocks I dont think there is much of a thing between begginer and expert - I think it goes more about the price and reliability. What I would do is buy the best you can afford as to use it for many years to come.

I am not sure about clock names and which are the "best" etc in your part of the world - where are you from anyway, if I may ask.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Benzing M-1 Electronic Timer is Number #1 Bar None !*

I recommend the M-1 Electronic Timer by Benzing !  

It is simply the best available. 

You may need to get another job, save some money, ask for contributions toward the cause on Birthdays, Christmas etc. But, when you own one of these bad boys, you just can't get excited about forty year old + technology. Of course I feel the same way about genetic technology and various management programs. Depends how bad you want the best, or if you are satisfied with just meeting the minimum standards.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I should get a commission for this endorsement.  

I have used one since 2004, it is the best thing since color TV. 


http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-M-1.html


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I recommend the M-1 Electronic Timer by Benzing !
> It is simply the best available.
> You may need to get another job, save some money, ask for contributions toward the cause on Birthdays, Christmas etc. But, when you own one of these bad boys, you just can't get excited about forty year old + technology. Of course I feel the same way about genetic technology and various management programs. Depends how bad you want the best, or if you are satisfied with just meeting the minimum standards.


It too much for me SmithFamilyLoft I love to have 1 even though i have no idea how to use them(i know i will later)..I looking for simple rubber brand type for start and see how far i can go..i see some simple one in e bay but i have no rust on the clock..My god how those(the rubber brand type) works any way..How in the world they took the time out of the rubber brand???How they set up hundreds birds with the same starting time???


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

To put it simply you meet at the club and sycronize. When you drop the band the clock then records the time the band was dropped. Remember that the winner is tehn worked on speed so you will work out how fast your bird flew as over distance and time taken thus getting an average speed.

That is why with the clock you might buy the quicker you get the band in the clock the better!!


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm getting into this thread a little late; but if your using rubber bands it doesnt matter if you use an electronic clock or not, there are many old reliable windup clocks still out there. they are much cheaper cost wise than even the electronic clocks that still use rubber bands and they are just as good.

*Now,* so far as full on electronic clocks that use ectronic scanning bands, there is none.........I say none...... beter than the Unikon for reliability and ease of use.

Lawman


----------



## kramer9802 (Dec 31, 2005)

This may sound simple, but I would join a club and find out what Clock/Timer they use first. My club uses Unikon, but they may let me my dad's old STD clock if I have too. The Unikon costs 750 new. The clubs may also have a clock that you can rent/borrow your first year.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kramer9802 said:


> This may sound simple, but I would join a club and find out what Clock/Timer they use first. My club uses Unikon, but they may let me my dad's old STD clock if I have too. The Unikon costs 750 new. The clubs may also have a clock that you can rent/borrow your first year.


 Kramer,

I like the way that you think !  In our club, we have three different electronic brands of timers in use, as well as a host of the older manual models. That is one of the reasons, the M-1 model is held in such high regard, we have been able to compare it to the older versions and cheaper models. Most people are not familar with it, cause they are afraid to invest $1000 into their hobby.....


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi All, 

If your clubs have clocks that you can rent or borrow? Then whay doesnt the club as a whole purchase the unikon or whatever other systems they wish to use and the let the new flier purchase the system on payments?

Thats what my club is doing right now for one of our newer fliers.

Lawman


----------



## kramer9802 (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish they would do that for me. They said they had two for rent, but when i asked about them they said one was already being used by a new guy. The other was broken maybe? they weren't sure. So I told them if one of those doesn't work out then i am using my old manual clock. They will have to get used to counter marking my birds every week. I can't justify $750 dollars to my wife for a new hobby that she thinks is crazy.  After I stick it out for a year (for my wife's sake)...then I will buy a timer.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Kramer,

I fully understand about the wife and her thinking this is a crazy sport. My wife thought the same about it 18years ago when we first met, (we've been married going on 16 years) She's grown used to it, even if she still thinks its a bit crazy. 

Its to bad your club doesn't purchase the system and let you make payments. Its a good way for clubs to stay on top. We keep a counter marker and bands on hand, but there maintained for emergency's only. 

Now if I remember right thou don't all the T2's and other semi electronic clocks still make use of rubber bands. So to me it really soesn't matter which one is in use. just with the older clocks someone has to manually read the strip and write down the times, (the electronic age had made us all lazy)

You will find that you lose approx 30 sec to 1.30 min by have to pull of the rubber bands and put them into the clock. In a fast clocking race it will cost you presious time. Once you are able to obtain a fully elctronic clocking system you will find you like them alot. 

Anyway good luck to you, 

Lawman


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kramer9802 said:


> I wish they would do that for me. They said they had two for rent, but when i asked about them they said one was already being used by a new guy. The other was broken maybe? they weren't sure. So I told them if one of those doesn't work out then i am using my old manual clock. They will have to get used to counter marking my birds every week. I can't justify $750 dollars to my wife for a new hobby that she thinks is crazy.  After I stick it out for a year (for my wife's sake)...then I will buy a timer.


 Kramer....

This must be the first time you are married right ?

You never tell the wife what this hobby is costing !! Are you insane !?  
My gawd man....somewhere along the line, you have to climb up onto that high roost !! Course....it took a few wives before I got the program down right.... 

Once the the current wife Number #3 said something like...either the pigeons go...or I do...with head bowed...I softly said, honey, I love you...and I'm gonna miss you....things have been fine ever since ! 

The reality is....a Discover Card, or American Express will let you make payments. But, a small club would be hard pressed to have each member say pony up $200 in order for you to purchase a clock. I would rather loan you my old manual clock, with a $200 deposit...and weekly payments...

Anyway, I love my wife, but she understands that in this house hold, the pigeons come first. A good loft, full of great pigeons, is harder to replace then a wife who thinks I don't deserve a decent hobby, but that is my experience. And some people think that this is really terrible, but she understands. If you want to be successful in something, you have to be able to prioritize. 

By the way, if the wife thinks $750 for a hobby is insane...take her to look at a really good $7500 pair of custom made golf clubs, talk about joining a $12,000 a year country club, and $12,000 to $15,000 a year in various green fees. All of a sudden a measley $1000 for a pigeon clock for a man who gets up and goes to work everyday, does not seem to unreasonable.

Somewhere along the line, you will see and appreciate the hard work that you contribute to your current household, and you will realise that you deserve a good hobby. Course maybe not....


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

*The T2*

Its the next best thing to the exspensive clocks I used one last year my first year flying and took 2nd place average speed and novice of the year. Im the only one in my club who uses the manual timmer everyone else has unikons or benzing electronic clocks plus they all have over fly on me and I did outstanding with my T2 they guys in the club dont make fun of it any more some day I will buy one of the electric clocks but for now I put most of my money in my loft happy healthy birds win races not clocks. So if you can get the T2 for a good price go for it I stole mine for 150.00 you can have the battery replaced by combs timmer shop for around 100.00 but they last for years and that is return shipping also if you can find a printer for your clock its one push of a ****on and prints out your results. Hope I have helped.

ps remeber you can skimp on the clock but dont cut corners on your loft happy healthy birds win the races.
why wont it let me spell b u t t o n?????????


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi WFL,

Your right the clock doesn't win the race! However with that said, just think how well you would have done if you hadn't lost between 1-3 min, having to go into the loft, catch the bird, pull rubber band from the foot and then putting the rubber band into the clock and hitting the *****on*.  Those birds who did so well could have been overall winners for all anyone knows. 

Like I said once you experience using a fully electronic clock, you'll never look back and say you want to use a manual clock again.

Lawman


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

Dont get me wrong You are RIGHT Im just saying for a new flyer put the money in the Loft construction,materials,feed and design then worry about the clock later. The guys in my club are scared that Im now going to buy an electronic clock just have not figerd out witch one yet. I lost races by seconds and if I had the newer clocks would have stomped even the guys with 12 miles over fly on me plus the birds dont get trap shy. If you can afford the newer clocking systems great but what I have found in new flyers is its a huge exspense to build,stock and maintain a loft. As for me Im lucky my AWSOME wife is pushing me to buy a new clock she is also a big part in this hobbie and loves the birds what woman would let you keep 2 pairs of pigeons in the kitchen on the table for a month until the loft was finnished. Yes Im so lucky she also helps scrap,clean,feed,water,medicate and train our birds. SHES A KEEPER!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

WFL lofts said:


> As for me Im lucky my AWSOME wife is pushing me to buy a new clock she is also a big part in this hobbie and loves the birds what woman would let you keep 2 pairs of pigeons in the kitchen on the table for a month until the loft was finnished. Yes Im so lucky she also helps scrap,clean,feed,water,medicate and train our birds. SHES A KEEPER!!!!!!!!


 Hello WFL,

Most husbands are happy if their wives simply tolerate their hobby. A really smart one like yours WFL, understands the importance of supporting a mate's recreational past time. How great and nice it is, that your wife is able to enjoy this hobby with you.

My wife draws the line when it comes to any manual labor...like scrapping the loft...no that won't work here  So, give your wife a hug for me.  

If a new person is on a limited budget, then yes, even a borrowed clock, would make sense. But, I was thinking of a local pigeon guy who sells $12,000 worth of YB's a year, but is too cheap to buy an electronic clock. Heck, for two years he was putting DW 40 on his tape, rather then spend a dollar on a new ribbon for his old manual clock. Of course, he has not won anything big since he relocated 10 years ago, outside the line of flight. But, I suspect it is because he cuts a lot of other corners also.


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow thats cheap. 12,000 a year and I would have two of the new clocks and alot bigger loft. Yea my wife thought I was crazy at first then the first race day she was like how far did those birds fly from and when I won a little money she was hooked. I think I will have to put off the new clock the transmission just went out of her car. she said we will find a way if she has to get a part time job to get me one but I dont want her to miss out with the birds. she surpised me by buying a bird from silveradio lofts at an auction this bird was the sire to a fith place winner in the south african race a few years back she also got me a hen from the same line and they are sitting on eggs now. I have come to the conculsion that this is not a hobbie but a desease and a great one at that just sent my son a bird to the AU youth race and he loves helping out with anything. some days I come home upset that everthing is done with the loft and all i get to do is go out and look at my birds.


----------

